# [solved]clock skew detected

## shallpion

HI. 

I am using openrc-0.4.3-r3

and today when I boot up my machine, I found the following error message at the moment when openrc was trying to launch the serveces

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Clock skew detected with '/etc/init.d'
> 
> Adjusting mtime of /lib64/rc/init.d/deptree' on Fri Oct ....
> ...

 

So what should I do? Thank youLast edited by shallpion on Sat Oct 03, 2009 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mike Hunt

please post the output of 

```
grep ^[^#] /etc/conf.d/clock
```

or /etc/conf.d/hwclock if your box is ~ARCH

Are you running ntp?

----------

## sera

The OP is using openrc so it's /etc/conf.d/hwclock.

shallpion, does the kernel know about your hardware clock and is the hwclock init script in the boot runlevel?

----------

## shallpion

Ok thank you two... after an updating of udev... the problem was solved automatically..... I do not know why....

Thank you again for your concern on my question  :Smile: 

----------

